

Peppermint: Desktop Linux for the cloud generation - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/peppermint-desktop-linux-for-the-cloud-generation/

======
Dain42
I think it's neat that people have been working on projects like this. It's
good to play around with things and make your own thing...

That said, I think that if you're doing all the work to create and "market"
your own distro (even if it's largely built on Ubuntu), you should have some
kind of problem it solves. Mint, another popular Ubuntu-based distro started
as a solution to the deprecation of Gnome 2. Not for me, but it solved a
problem. I'm just not sure whose problems Peppermint solves.

Most people who only need a glorified web-browser box (grandparents and older
parents, for example) are better off with something that hand-holds a bit
more, like Chromium OS or ChromeOS, where you get "apps" using an app-store
like interface.

On the other hand, people who are more savvy and don't need the hand-holding
typically don't get as much utility from web-based solutions. And if they do
use some online services for certain things (like word processing), most are
comfortable just using something like the Chrome Launcher and using a more
mainstream distro. That's the tack that I take, and it works well for me.

To each his or her own, though. If this solves problems for the developer and
other people like it and use, then I suppose my critique doesn't hold up. And
if someone enjoys doing it, and even a few people use it, the more power to
them. I just worry sometimes about the ever-greater fragmentation of the Linux
desktop.

